# 거희



## wide12

What does this word means? Some context:

남자들은 거희 다봐    I think it resembles 그거, as in " men watch thing more" ...but i am not quite sure.


----------



## Superhero1

Most men watch that. (like porn)

남자들은 거의 다 봐. 

대부분의 남자들은 이런 거 봐. 


These are used in colloquial situation.


----------



## terredepomme

Significa "casi" o "apenas," "en su mayoría."
남자들은 거의 다 봐.
Casi todos los hombres miran (eso).


----------



## wide12

Superhero1 said:


> Most men watch that. (like porn)
> 
> 남자들은 거의 다 봐.
> 
> 대부분의 남자들은 이런 거 봐.
> 
> 
> These are used in colloquial situation.



Thanks 



terredepomme said:


> Significa "casi" o "apenas," "en su mayoría."
> 남자들은 거의 다 봐.
> Casi todos los hombres miran (eso).



Gracias


----------

